# oil or water based polyurethane????



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I decided on a water based polyurethane for a dining table after reading about it's compatibility for such a use. Problem is it's a real bitch to put down, way too fast a setup time, air bubbles. Just for the hell of it, I tried an oil based polyurethane from Minwax applied with a good quality sponge brush on a lazy Susan I made for the table and was very pleased with the results. Will this take the day to day abuse that the acrylic will? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Oil based varnish will wear better than a water borne acrylic. It will also handle the normal cleaning products better. Next time try a non -poly varnish you might be pleasantly surprised.

Regards

Jerry


----------

